# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte duhet t'u krijohen mundesite qe te votojne!

## DYDRINAS

Shteti shqiptar dhe klasa politike shqiptare duhet ta marrin kete here seriozisht faktin se nje pjese shume e madhe e shqiptareve jetojne neper shtete te ndryshme te botes, por ata jane qytetare te Shqiperise dhe si te tilla atyre duhet t'ju jipet mundesia qe te votojne.

Propozoj qe Forumi Shqiptar te behet nxitesi dhe nismetari i levizjes politike qe synon pjesemarrjen ne votime te shqiptareve me te drejte vote, qe nuk gjenden ne Shqiperi!

----------


## PINK

Nuk behet Dydrinas, se ti je i misinformuar nga virtualiteti, forumet dhe gazetat online qe lexon. Nuk e ke idene tamam se cfare ndodh atje. Nuk jeton atje shkurt muhabeti. Nuk behet, lol

dashke te jetosh jashte dhe te votosh per sport. Ne do te ndjesh voten tamam, kenaqesine dhe egon kur jepet, duhet te jetosh atje, me problemet dhe jeten atje !!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Nuk behet Dydrinas, se ti je i misinformuar nga virtualiteti, forumet dhe gazetat online qe lexon. Nuk e ke idene tamam se cfare ndodh atje. Nuk jeton atje shkurt muhabeti. Nuk behet, lol
> 
> dashke te jetosh jashte dhe te votosh per sport. Ne do te ndjesh voten tamam, kenaqesine dhe egon kur jepet, duhet te jetosh atje, me problemet dhe jeten atje !!


Se pari ushtro te drejten e votimit ketu ne teme dhe me pas ke te drejten dhe te komentit.

Se dyti shumica e shteteve demokratike te botes se qyteteruar ja njohin kete te drejte shtetasve te saj, pavaresisht se ku jetojne ata.

Te drejten e pjesemarrjes nuk mundet te ta ndaloje askush e per me teper qe tash jane krijuar dhe mundesite e pajisjes me dokumenta identiteti biometrike dhe mundesia e votimit elektronik.

----------


## mardo

me sa di une ne shqiperi votojne edhe shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte....une jetoj 15 vjet jashte e emrin e kisha ne listen e votimeve

----------


## DYDRINAS

> me sa di une ne shqiperi votojne edhe shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte....une jetoj 15 vjet jashte e emrin e kisha ne listen e votimeve


Po po emrin e ke ne liste, por ti nuk ke mundesi qe te votosh. Prandaj shteti yne duhet qe ta krijoje ty kete mundesi qe te votosh ne shtetin ku jeton, njejte siç ndodh me qytetaret e vendeve te tjera demokratike.

----------


## Endless

po normal qe do kerkojne qe te votojne shqiptaret jashte shtetit keta militantet e pd-se, se keta kujtojne se kane mbeshtetjen e nje komuniteti te gjere nga shqiptaret e diaspores, nga qe ka bere goxha propagande brari,  shoket  e brarit, dhe ca nga keta trimat me flete te kosoves, qe i kane inat socialistet, jugoret ne pergjithesi, vetem e vetem se jane kundra idhudhit tyre sales, dhe qe nga qe i quajne shumicen e verioreve malok. nderkohe qe te vetmit persona qe duhen fajesuar per kete, jane vete ata verioret me veprimet qe bejne kur zbresin ne qytet. tani ca ndodh, zvarranikete e pd qe kujtojne se jane demokratet e vertete ne forum dhe jo vetem, nderkohe qe vetem demokrat s'mund ti quash keta by.thlepirsa te peshtire qe ta bejne te zezen te bardhe sy per sy, vetem e vetem per te permbush axhendat e tyre pa pike skrrupullli, e kane vene re qe ketu ne forum ju ka ec goxha propaganda dhe kujtojne se kane me vete nje komunitete te madh shqiptaresh qe jetojne jashte shtetit. ptuuu more mbetje toksike, se na e keni peshtirosur forumin na keni peshtiros, me keto propagandat tuaj te flliqura.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> po normal qe do kerkojne qe te votojne shqiptaret jashte shtetit keta militantet e pd-se, se keta kujtojne se kane mbeshtetjen e nje komuniteti te gjere nga shqiptaret e diaspores, nga qe ka bere goxha propagande brari,  shoket  e brarit, dhe ca nga keta rtimat me flet te kosoves, qe i kane inat socialistet jugoret ne pergjithesi, vetem e vetem se jane kundra idhudhit tyre sales, dhe qe nga qe i quajne shumicen e verioreve malok. nderkohe qe te vetmit persona qe duhene fajesuar per kete, jane vete ata verioret me veprimet qe bejne kur zbresin ne qytet. tani ca ndodh, zvarranikete e pd qe kujtojne se jane demokratet e vertete ne forum dhe jo vetem, nderkohe qe vetem demokrat s'mund ti quash keta by.thlepirsa te peshtire qe ta bejne te zezen te bardhe sy per sy, vetem e vetem per te permbush axhendat e tyre pa pike skrrupullli, e kane vene re qe ketu ne forum ju ka ec goxha propaganda dhe kujtojne se kane me vete nje komunitete te madh shqiptaresh qe jetojne jashte shtetit. ptuuu more mbetje toksike, se na keni peshtirosur forumin na keni peshtiros me keto propagndat tuaj te flliqura.


Agjitator i frymes antikombetare! S'ka nevoje te na japesh mend ketu por thjesht jep mendimin tend se a duhet te krijohet mundesia e votimit per shqiptaret e gjendur jashte.
Pastaj se per ke votojne ata, kjo eshte e drejta e tyre!

----------


## Station

> Propozoj qe Forumi Shqiptar te behet nxitesi dhe nismetari i levizjes politike qe synon pjesemarrjen ne votime te shqiptareve me te drejte vote, qe nuk gjenden ne Shqiperi!


Hahaha të përshëndes Dydrinas, propozimin e ke bërë si në organizatën bazë të PPSH_së.
Po mos ki merak fare se voton Saliu për emigrantët si në Ruzhdie. :pa dhembe:

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Hahaha të përshëndes Dydrinas, propozimin e ke bërë si në organizatën bazë të PPSH_së.
> Po mos ki merak fare se voton Saliu për emigrantët si në Ruzhdie.


Mos u merzit se do ti shkoj personalisht kesaj deri ne fund!

----------


## fattlumi

> me sa di une ne shqiperi votojne edhe shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte....une jetoj 15 vjet jashte e emrin e kisha ne listen e votimeve


Ka votuar Brace ne emer tendin,mos ke merak  :Lulja3:

----------


## mardo

> Po po emrin e ke ne liste, por ti nuk ke mundesi qe te votosh. Prandaj shteti yne duhet qe ta krijoje ty kete mundesi qe te votosh ne shtetin ku jeton, njejte siç ndodh me qytetaret e vendeve te tjera demokratike.




ti sh mire e ke ....po ne ate stad qe ndodhet shqiperia e me keta politikan qe bejn rreklama ipadi e qe han makarona e dalin nudo ...do nja 50 vjet te vij kjo dite .

do zoti jetojme e ta shohim

----------


## the admiral

> Nuk behet Dydrinas, se ti je i misinformuar nga virtualiteti, forumet dhe gazetat online qe lexon. Nuk e ke idene tamam se cfare ndodh atje. Nuk jeton atje shkurt muhabeti. Nuk behet, lol


amerikanet qe jetojne ne europe kane mundesi te votojne, prandaj nuk eshte e vertete qe hapesi i temes eshte aq i keqinformuar nga virtualiteti  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ne Hollande ju jipet kjo e drejte shtetasve te saj, pavaresisht se ku ata jetojne dhe kjo permes:

1. Votimit me poste
2. Votimit me delegim

----------


## the admiral

*Shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte duhet t'u krijohen mundesite qe te votojne???*

mendoj se po. 

mgjs per sa me perket mua, as nuk do me shkonte nder mend te votoja.
ose ndoshta do i veja nje "X" te madh fletes se votimit.
nuk e di. por me siguri voten time nuk do ja jepja askujt....
por ka plot njerez qe do kishin votuar me gjithe qejf per "idhujt" e tyre.

----------


## Endless

> Agjitator i frymes antikombetare! S'ka nevoje te na japesh mend ketu por thjesht jep mendimin tend se a duhet te krijohet mundesia e votimit per shqiptaret e gjendur jashte.
> Pastaj se per ke votojne ata, kjo eshte e drejta e tyre!



Jo s'duhet te krijohet dhe pike. vota duhet te jete e drejte vetem e robve qe jetojne ne shqiperi, dhe jane me te afte  per te dalluar se cili kandidat apo parti mund te jete per ta i duhuri ne mandatin e ardhshem. Jo po rri be qef e dridh zinxhiret ne amerike apo ku di une zotrote dhe hajde futi dhe ndonje te votuar ketej nga shqiperia, duke vendosur ne menyre indirekte per fatin tim dhe te personave qe i vuajne ne kurriz pasojat e gllaberimit dhe plackitjes qe do i behet ketij mileti nga ajo qeveri qe mund te vendoset dhe nga vota jote. Jo mor vlla jo, e drejta e votes to jepet vetem atij qe jetone ne kete vende. ku di gje emigranti varfer per 
taksen vjetore prej 96 mij lekesh qe i ka vene sala jot biznesit vogel ,  per kolaudim te kases fiskale qe ja shiti per 400 euro te detyruar, nderkohe qe po te njejten kase mund ta blije dhe 100 apo 150 euro diku tjeter. Ku di gje ai shkreti?

----------


## PINK

> amerikanet qe jetojne ne europe kane mundesi te votojne, prandaj nuk eshte e vertete qe hapesi i temes eshte aq i keqinformuar nga virtualiteti


e kisha ne kuptimin qe Dydrinasi se ka idene ca ndodh ne Shqiperi, lexon bie fjala psh gazeten jo te duhur dhe genjehet dhe fap shkon hedh voten atje, pa qene ne kontakt me realitetin atje. lol

----------


## the admiral

> Jo s'duhet te krijohet dhe pike. vota duhet te jete e drejte vetem e robve qe jetojne ne shqiperi, dhe jane me te afte  per te dalluar se cili kandidat apo parti mund te jete per ta i duhuri ne mandatin e ardhshem. Jo po rri be qef e dridh zinxhiret ne amerike apo ku di une zotrote dhe hajde futi dhe ndonje te votuar ketej nga shqiperia, duke vendosur ne menyre indirekte per fatin tim dhe te personave qe i vuajne ne kurriz pasojat e gllaberimit dhe plackitjes qe do i behet ketij mileti nga ajo qeveri qe mund te vendoset dhe nga vota jote. Jo mor vlla jo, e drejta e votes to jepet vetem atij qe jetone ne kete vende. ku di gje emigranti varfer per 
> taksen vjetore prej 96 mij lekesh qe i ka vene sala jot biznesit vogel ,  per kolaudim te kases fiskale qe ja shiti per 400 euro te detyruar, nderkohe qe po te njejten kase mund ta blije dhe 100 apo 150 euro diku tjeter. Ku di gje ai shkreti?


per sa i perket zgjedhjeve lokale, ndoshta ke te drejte, por kur behet fjale per te zgjedhur ate qe qeverise, duhet te kene mundesine qe te votojne edhe shqiptaret jashte vendit...

si gjithmone ne shqiptaret do i japim mend vendeve me te zhvilluara.  :xx: 
jemi me te mencur se te gjithe dhe do bejme sipas kokes sone.

----------


## Endless

o shoku po flasim per shqiperin ketu, jo per ndonje vende perendimor qe ka standarte te tjera jetes dhe ndergjegjesimi. ketu po flaim per njerez qe te shkelin me kembe po e moren pushtetin mo plak. per njerez te paskrupuj qe ta pine gjakun ne mengjes dhe te dalin ne darke ne media dhe i bien gjoksitt per rritje ekonomike dhe standarte te papare te mireqenies. po flasim per njerez qe jane bere pale me krimin, dhe ti vine e  me tregone mua serbes serbes qe zgjidhja me emire do ishte te aplikonim rregullat e evropit, nderkohe qe ne po flasim per shtazerira nga me te larmishmet ketu? rri mer daj meshoj fort atij vendit qe je aty dhe bej ysmetin sic i takon, se rregullat per vetn tone dime ti bejme dhe vet sic duhet ne, po ce do se sna boe ndonjeher radha.

----------


## Uriel

Problemi haset në dy pengesa kryesore. Së pari haset në antidemokraci, pasi ideja e të përzgjedhurit se nga cila filozofi politike të qeverisesh i përket asaj kaste të popullsisë që qeveriset direkt nga ata që përzgjedh, pra qytetarët që jetojnë brënda kufijve juridikë të atij shteti që jetojnë. Pse duhet të votojnë një kastë të caktuar politike, qytetarë që e kanë këtë të drejtë juridike por nuk jetojnë nën sundimin e saj?! Së dyti, ekziston mundësia e influencës së shtetit të huaj ku jetojnë këta shtetas direkt në zhvillimet politike të vendit që këta shtetas do votojnë. Pjesa më e madhe e diasporës shqiptare jeton në Greqi dhe Itali, pra një element gjeopolitik më shumë për këto dy shtete për të ndërhyrë direkt në politikëbërjen e Shqipërisë.

----------


## loneeagle

PO. nuk e kam iden per vende te tjera por amerika e ka dicka te tille. pse paska me shume te drejte nje i borgusor te votoj, edhe jo nje emigrant???? une vete nuk do votoja. e kam ndare mendjen kurre skam per te votuar ne jeten time. politics=evil

----------

